# All Mountain/Enduro Frame for 250+ rider



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm looking to build/buy a new FS All Mountain/Enduro ride and looking for suggestions on frame's that will suit my weight. I'm not really concerned about frame strength, but more concerned about leverage ratios and shock capability.

I have found that on many FS bikes, I am pushing the max air pressures and loosing tune ability just to avoid full bottom out.

I'm leaning towards 130-150 travel 29er as I ride a lot of technical terrain and prefer bigger wheels. I also do not like low BB's and would prefer to be north of 350mm so I'm leaning towards Trek Slash 9, Yeti SB5.5, Niner RIP 9, etc...

I'm not opposed to 27.5 builds so I'm open to suggestions.

Looking for feedback from you heavier riders that have had good results with robust suspension performance.

Thanks, Erik


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have had good luck with my 2016 Giant Trance 2. Have read good things about the 2017 improvements as well. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm also in the same boat. I've been looking at the 2017 giant trance 2 and a new aluminum tallboy in the 27.5+ configuration.


----------



## huwe (Jul 10, 2010)

The changes to the 2017 trance are not significant relating to leverage ratio. I had a 2016 and have the 2017 now. The fit and geo is much better for me but the leverage ratio is still way to high in my opinion. Mine has the fox evol shock. I weigh about 240. Without modification or tuning it needs 280 plus psi to get proper sag. The fox evol also comes with the biggest air chamber reducer inside. Which ramps up very fast and prevents full travel. What i have done so far is to shim the evol can to take up the air space, then change the volume reducer to the middle size one. Now my air pressure is 260psi and feels much better and i get full travel. Sorry to ramble but lobg story short, im pretty keen on the knolly warden or endorphen. Much lower leverage ratio. 

Cheers.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

the cracker said:


> The changes to the 2017 trance are not significant relating to leverage ratio. I had a 2016 and have the 2017 now. The fit and geo is much better for me but the leverage ratio is still way to high in my opinion. Mine has the fox evol shock. I weigh about 240. Without modification or tuning it needs 280 plus psi to get proper sag. The fox evol also comes with the biggest air chamber reducer inside. Which ramps up very fast and prevents full travel. What i have done so far is to shim the evol can to take up the air space, then change the volume reducer to the middle size one. Now my air pressure is 260psi and feels much better and i get full travel. Sorry to ramble but lobg story short, im pretty keen on the knolly warden or endorphen. Much lower leverage ratio.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the heads up ! Excellent info.


----------



## spaztwelve (Apr 14, 2006)

I bought the new Commencal Meta AM V4.2. It's a 'buy direct' company, so you get much lower prices for better kit. I went with the 'Race' version. I'm 6'2" and probably 280 at this point. The bike rips and I beat the hell out of it. 170mm Lyrik RCT3 / 160mm rear - RS Super Deluxe RC3.

They're worth a look. META AM V4.2 - Shop


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Big guys need big bikes that are for riding hard.

Kona make bomb proof frames.

A 153/134 Process sounds like your alley ;-)

Air shocks not doing it for you?

Maybe a coil would suit better ^^

I'm 240+ all kitted up & my old Kona Process 134 never minded my heft.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

Santa Cruz High Tower


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

jesspal said:


> Santa Cruz High Tower


+a divorce & a second mortgage ;-P

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

targnik said:


> +a divorce & a second mortgage ;-P
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


He talked about a Yeti SB5.5, when did they become cheap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Shamis said:


> I'm looking to build/buy a new FS All Mountain/Enduro ride and looking for suggestions on frame's that will suit my weight. I'm not really concerned about frame strength, but more concerned about leverage ratios and shock capability.
> 
> I have found that on many FS bikes, I am pushing the max air pressures and loosing tune ability just to avoid full bottom out.
> 
> ...


Regarding the shock tune aspect of being a heavier rider the frame/brand is really pretty irrelevant. What you need is a custom shock tune. I'm in the same boat exceeding the parameters of stock shock tunes. Even if I can get the spring rate feeling good I ALWAYS need more rebound than what's on tap given the high psi and/or tokens I need to achieve said spring rate.

I was an early adapter of Push's services and have tried some avy products as well. They absolutely transform any bike they've been on. The CC shocks and newer shocks like the x2 can achieve this as well but still prefer custom tuned shocks, especially on shorter travel bikes.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

If you really want a bike that will hold up for you at your weight look at Knolly, Kona (if you're on a budget) and I just picked up a Banshee Prime that is rock solid. A Canfield Riot might work, although I'm not impressed with it's lateral stiffness. I'm 6'5" and a bit heavier than you and I own 2 Knollys and they are frames whose leverage ratios work for big dudes and I never worry about them breaking when riding. But they ain't cheap, unless you find them on sale or used. I have an older Niner WFO that worked great but haven't been on any Niners for a few years now. 

As for Push or custom tuned shocks, yes they can be good for shorter travel bikes. But personally, I don't think a 250lb person riding aggressively should be on a short travel bike (with the exception of maybe a hardtail, Kona, Banshee or Transition) because XC bikes aren't really built for heavy riders. I've had mixed results with custom tunes. Push sucks as far as I'm concerned, but they'd be fine for your weight. They tuned a fork for me that blew on the 2nd ride sending me flying over the handlebars down a steep ass hill. Then never acknowledged their error until it came up on here in a thread. Suspension experts tried for me and it worked for a bit and I was happy with it, but their tune ended up failing and they had no solution so they sold me another fork at cost. You could try Avalanche, although I haven't because I've had good luck with CCDBA CS's which I run on 4 of my bikes. 

I own(ed) a lot of bikes so I can tell you what has worked for me. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## jvarg (Aug 27, 2016)

I just bought a Turner sultan XL frame a few months ago, thing is alloy I'm 250lbs and it holds me no problem, no twisting or anything! I love it and it's on closeout for around 5 hundos 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

masonmoa said:


> If you really want a bike that will hold up for you at your weight look at Knolly, Kona (if you're on a budget) and I just picked up a Banshee Prime that is rock solid. A Canfield Riot might work, although I'm not impressed with it's lateral stiffness. I'm 6'5" and a bit heavier than you and I own 2 Knollys and they are frames whose leverage ratios work for big dudes and I never worry about them breaking when riding. But they ain't cheap, unless you find them on sale or used. I have an older Niner WFO that worked great but haven't been on any Niners for a few years now.
> 
> As for Push or custom tuned shocks, yes they can be good for shorter travel bikes. But personally, I don't think a 250lb person riding aggressively should be on a short travel bike (with the exception of maybe a hardtail, Kona, Banshee or Transition) because XC bikes aren't really built for heavy riders. I've had mixed results with custom tunes. Push sucks as far as I'm concerned, but they'd be fine for your weight. They tuned a fork for me that blew on the 2nd ride sending me flying over the handlebars down a steep ass hill. Then never acknowledged their error until it came up on here in a thread. Suspension experts tried for me and it worked for a bit and I was happy with it, but their tune ended up failing and they had no solution so they sold me another fork at cost. You could try Avalanche, although I haven't because I've had good luck with CCDBA CS's which I run on 4 of my bikes.
> 
> I own(ed) a lot of bikes so I can tell you what has worked for me. Just my 2 cents...


I actually cracked my Banshee Rune and I don't ride hard. I do agree on the CCDB air though, I run 160lbs in it with a standard can on it. Best shock for bigger guys out there IMHO.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Any Turner will serve you well. I am 6-3 285 right now and have been riding my XL Burner V3.1 for 2 years . Fox Factory DPS Evol shock has been pretty good with no Push needed yet. Dave Turner keeps his leverage ratios sane enough that we can ride them even at 300+. 
Their RFX Carbon. Bike is on my shopping list except I am feeling I want a 29er now that I'm passing my Burner to my 6-6 17yo son. 
I am close to pulling the trigger on an Evil Wreckoning with a DHX2 Fox coil. I think I can get the coil in the 600-700 range to work according to the dealer. They are telling me that typical air shock pressures needed would push 350psi + to get sag which would be very sketchy for reliable use. 
BTW- If Turner's new Carbon AM 29er were closer to production I would not be even looking at the Evil. That bike is due early 2018. Turners are that good. I have 4 in the garage and have owned 3 others prior.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Lenz sport ?


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

*Endorphin Frames on Sale*

FWIW Endorphin frames are on sale for $1399 w/ the Fox Float or CCDB Inline or $1500 w/ the CC DBA-CS right now. I know it's not "cheap", but it's a great price on an awesome frame.

https://shop.knollybikes.com/collections/frames-1


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

Any 240# + guys try the DVO topaz?? In 140mm.. also is the lateral stiffness not good on the Canfield Riot??


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

masonmoa said:


> If you really want a bike that will hold up for you at your weight look at Knolly, Kona (if you're on a budget) and I just picked up a Banshee Prime that is rock solid. A Canfield Riot might work, although I'm not impressed with it's lateral stiffness. I'm 6'5" and a bit heavier than you and I own 2 Knollys and they are frames whose leverage ratios work for big dudes and I never worry about them breaking when riding. But they ain't cheap, unless you find them on sale or used. I have an older Niner WFO that worked great but haven't been on any Niners for a few years now.
> 
> As for Push or custom tuned shocks, yes they can be good for shorter travel bikes. But personally, I don't think a 250lb person riding aggressively should be on a short travel bike (with the exception of maybe a hardtail, Kona, Banshee or Transition) because XC bikes aren't really built for heavy riders. I've had mixed results with custom tunes. Push sucks as far as I'm concerned, but they'd be fine for your weight. They tuned a fork for me that blew on the 2nd ride sending me flying over the handlebars down a steep ass hill. Then never acknowledged their error until it came up on here in a thread. Suspension experts tried for me and it worked for a bit and I was happy with it, but their tune ended up failing and they had no solution so they sold me another fork at cost. You could try Avalanche, although I haven't because I've had good luck with CCDBA CS's which I run on 4 of my bikes.
> 
> I own(ed) a lot of bikes so I can tell you what has worked for me. Just my 2 cents...


Sent you a pm on the Riot


----------

